# Best shoes for archery



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=601182&highlight=archery+shoes


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

The most important peice of equipment. How can you shoot well if you don't have a solid foundation with good footwear.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

OMG!!! IT'S BAAAAACK. :darkbeer: ukey: ukey: :teeth:

Arne


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Sometimes they just ask for it ;^)


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

SystechGreg said:


> I have been looking for the best shoe for indoor target archery. I have watched the pros at Vegas and the LAS classic and have noticed a lot of them shoot in some sort of boot whether it be a cowboy boot or just like a work boot with some sort of heel. I tried cowboy boots and found that my weight support front to back and my floor plant seems good and I have no swaying back and forth. Unfortunately for me, this is not what is being taught by USA archery and a lot of the other forums. They preach flat flat flat. Can I hear from some pros as to their choice of boot or shoe. thank you.


Just shoot in something that isn't too squishy and makes your stance feel stable. Brady shoots in cowboy boots sometimes, others swear by flat skateboarding shoes, others wear athletic shoes. Clearly there is no magic archery shoe. Champions wear all sorts of footwear.


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

6 inch heels is always a good bet.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

LittleJP said:


> 6 inch heels is always a good bet.


You wouldn't be trying to set up your competitors with bad advice, would you?


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

Nonsense! 6 inch heels give me very good posture and a very stable platform to shoot from! Especially on horseback


----------



## SystechGreg (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry I asked. I coach kids and I get conflicting opinions from USA archery and what I see on the pro scene. A lot of times what we teach is not the best. Or what I like or feel best in. Just wanted to hear some more opinions so I can share them with the kids. Once again sorry I asked. I will let them know that 6 inch heels are out of the question.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Not a problem Greg, that is why I dragged up the old thread in its utter chaos of opinions. Comfort and support is king when it comes to archery shoes. My preference depends on terrain but indoors prefer my old school Adidas basketball shoes, low profile, rubber capped toes, with great support. My boy and me bought out Kohl's remaining stock last Fall when they cleared them out for $9 a pair. Although he said they looked old they are the most comfortable shoe he ever had on, I will agree.
http://www.eastbay.com/product/model:94651/sku:060337/adidas-originals-superstar-2-mens/all-white/white/?cm=adidasoriginals_brand_redesign


----------

